# Crystal Clear Self Made Melt and Pour Soap Information



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jan 10, 2019)

Greetings!  I have been researching Crystal Clear Self Made Melt and Pour Soap and have found quite a bit of information and books as well.  I had looked into this 10-15 years ago but didn't pursue it any further.  So far I have seen discussions on soapmaking message boards but many of them are quite old and don't have all the information I am seeking.  My first question is, is this something of the past that isn't done so much these days because of the difficulty of manufacture, the price of raw materials on the lack of information on certain aspects of formulating this kind of product?

Secondly, I am seeking information about formulas using only Fatty Acids like Stearic, Myristic and Coconut and formulas that do not contain any surfactants like SLS and all the rest.  I have yet to find a formula that fits both of these criteria and having more than one formula to compare would be the best thing for me as a starting point.  If you have any suggestions or input, I would  greatly appreciate it!



StoneCottageSoapworks said:


> Greetings!  I have been researching Crystal Clear Self Made Melt and Pour Soap and have found quite a bit of information and books as well.  I had looked into this 10-15 years ago but didn't pursue it any further.  So far I have seen discussions on soapmaking message boards but many of them are quite old and don't have all the information I am seeking.  My first question is, is this something of the past that isn't done so much these days because of the difficulty of manufacture, the price of raw materials on the lack of information on certain aspects of formulating this kind of product?
> 
> Secondly, I am seeking information about formulas using only Fatty Acids like Stearic, Myristic and Coconut and formulas that do not contain any surfactants like SLS and all the rest.  I have yet to find a formula that fits both of these criteria and having more than one formula to compare would be the best thing for me as a starting point.  If you have any suggestions or input, I would  greatly appreciate it!


I have seen the site for a "Crystal Glass Soap" that is out of Malaysia and does an online class  from their "Artiz Soap" website that looks very interesting, claims to be all natural and can be made in 10 minutes!  I'd love to have the formula but not sure about taking their class.  They do mention a slight yellow caste to the soaps but the pictures don't show it!  Here's the link:

http://artizsoap.com/online-class/crystal-glass-soap-online-class/


----------



## midnightsoaper (Jan 22, 2019)

I can't really answer any of your questions as I haven't researched this, taken a class or attempted to make it myself, but I did come across this video on youtube the other day and she does include her formula in the description.


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks so much!  I started looking around on YouTube a found a few videos like this!


----------

